# Halloween Anime Doll!  Warning: Creeptastic and PIC HEAVY!



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi guys - These pics were taken last night before an awesome party.  I'm pretty happy with how it turned out since I don't have much experience with crazy makeup. 

Eyes: Blacktrack, Nonconformist, Rimmel white eye pencil. Brows are a taupe liner from Sally's beauty. Shadow is NYX jumbo pencil in cottage cheese and a green from the Sugar Splash palette.
Cheeks: shimmery pink shadow from the Sugar Splash palette, W& W AOS, Dollymix and Pout Flushed Pink cream blush stick.
Lips: Rimmel Pure Full Colour lip pencil



























Thanks for looking and have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 19, 2008)

holy crap that's REALLY freaking cool.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 19, 2008)

HAHAHA! 

I love it! Very creative and probably lots of fun at the party!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha, that is SO cool!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Oct 19, 2008)

First time I've seen something like this.  This is freakin' hot!!


----------



## Saints (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow that's really cool


----------



## ktb8293 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow Awesome Honey!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktb8293* 

 
_Wow Awesome Honey!_

 
ty, sweetie!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_First time I've seen something like this.  This is freakin' hot!!_

 
THanks so much!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_holy crap that's REALLY freaking cool._

 
hee hee!  Thanks!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Oct 19, 2008)

this is one of the best ways i've seen this done! it's so neat.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 19, 2008)

wow! that must have taken forever! Great work!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW!!! You mastered this look!


----------



## nikki (Oct 19, 2008)

That's really cute!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_holy crap that's REALLY freaking cool._

 
Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## jdechant (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL..I love it!!


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome look! It's so original, and the hair completes the look!


----------



## dewinter (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG! Thats scary! 
Great work


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh I love this!!  Its really cute, i like the way you did the lipstick.


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 19, 2008)

thats freaking awesome!!!


----------



## Trista (Oct 19, 2008)

Sooo cool. Love it!


----------



## foomph (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2nigurl (Oct 19, 2008)

so freakin' cool!!!!


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 19, 2008)

Really, really cool.  And the hair is so cute!


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 19, 2008)

Fantastic job !


----------



## LP_x (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh.Em.Gee that's freakin' awesome!!


----------



## joshuasebastien (Oct 19, 2008)

absolutely awesome. i love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats actually pretty awesome


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 19, 2008)

wow , looks amazing!


----------



## dcmo (Oct 19, 2008)

That is so awesome!! Great job!!!


----------



## hege (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks GREAT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Awesome job! : )


----------



## amurr (Oct 19, 2008)

That is extremely well done! I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

this is badass.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 19, 2008)

this is badass.


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 19, 2008)

Hahaha I love iiiit


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 19, 2008)

that's creepy! i'm a horror movie fanatic, and this look reminds me of the movie The Strangers where they used unusual masks, but this is solely makeup, and it's scary...i luv it!
excellent job, very creative!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wowwwwwww!


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 19, 2008)

wow that's amazing! O_O great job


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 19, 2008)

that's sooooo neat!!! And I LOVE your hair. That blush is pretty dang hot, too!


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats amazing! Could you do a tutorial? pwetty please?


----------



## hr44 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is sooo sweet. I love the facial expressions!


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 19, 2008)

holy crap


this is awesome!!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 19, 2008)

That is hilarious.  I love it.


----------



## c00ki312 (Oct 19, 2008)

wow thats so cool! at first i was thinking 'are her eyes open or closed?' lol


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 19, 2008)

That is awesome! Definitely a little creepy, but I can't stop staring at the pics, LOL. Fantastic job!


----------



## bambidandi (Oct 19, 2008)

thisis the cutest thing ever !


----------



## contrabassoon (Oct 19, 2008)

Wonderful! Very good work.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 19, 2008)

That is one of the coolest things ive ever seen here on Specktra! Wow!!!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats freaking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## bbkf (Oct 19, 2008)

oh my god!  that is horrifying/brilliant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a face paints/masks phobia so i
 couldn't look straight on at it too long but man, you did an awesome job


----------



## AimeeL (Oct 19, 2008)

Ack! Ahaha! That is nightmare-inducing, yet seriously AWESOME!


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG that is amazinggggg


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_this is one of the best ways i've seen this done! it's so neat._

 
thanks!  youtube had some really good examples if you search on anime eye.    thanks again!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Exactly what I was thinking..._

 
thanks you guys!


----------



## franimal (Oct 19, 2008)

Never seen anything like this! its awesome


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amurr* 

 
_That is extremely well done! I've always wanted to try that._

 
thanks!  youtube has some pretty cool examples if you search on anime eye.  i sorta got my inspiration from a couple of the videos there.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 19, 2008)

You did an amazing job!  Too cool!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_that's creepy! i'm a horror movie fanatic, and this look reminds me of the movie The Strangers where they used unusual masks, but this is solely makeup, and it's scary...i luv it!
excellent job, very creative!_

 
thanks so much!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_Ack! Ahaha! That is nightmare-inducing, yet seriously AWESOME!_

 
lol.  Thanks so much!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_Thats amazing! Could you do a tutorial? pwetty please?_

 
oh wow, i have never done a tut before.  i would love to, but i think i should start off smaller with the tuts - like maybe a simple daytime look or something.  i can tell you i did the pupils and worked out to the purple, then white and then i framed it with the black again.  then i went in ad did the brows, shadow and lashes last.

Hope this helps.  sorry i couldn't be more help right now.


----------



## rebekah (Oct 19, 2008)

scary


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 19, 2008)

That is awesome and creepy all at the same time.  Great job!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

very cool!!!


----------



## hnich (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh my god! I love this so much, and it is super creepy too.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Oct 20, 2008)

so coool!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 20, 2008)

omg so creative! you look gorgeous! good job!


----------



## JollieJanice (Oct 20, 2008)

wow that was great. It definitely looks like you mastered this look.


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol, this is great. Good job! ;0)


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 20, 2008)

That is the coolest thing I have ever seen!!!


----------



## User67 (Oct 20, 2008)

OMG you are awesome!


----------



## rbella (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy Shizz.  That is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 20, 2008)

that is AWESOME! my little sister wants to be this anime character and I was thinking of some MA ideas for her, this is perfect!


----------



## n_c (Oct 20, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 20, 2008)

whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! this is awesome!! girl u did a great job!!!! i love it!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 20, 2008)

How cool is that!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 20, 2008)

omg this is amazing! im soo impressed!


----------



## wifey806 (Oct 20, 2008)

that is so f-ing cool! how the freak did u do that??


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy Crapula!!!!  That. Is. Freakin'. AWESOME.

How did you ever come up with the idea for that.  If I was at a party, and I turned around and saw that, I'd go completely buggers!  You are one creative chicky.


----------



## pangie (Oct 20, 2008)

love the whole look!  good one for halloween


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 20, 2008)

This is so cool! it would scare me though! lol


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_Thats amazing! Could you do a tutorial? pwetty please?_

 
that would be amaaaazing


----------



## varga_gal (Oct 20, 2008)

wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's brilliant


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks again everybody!  I've never done a tut, but i sorta described what i did in an earlier response to someone's comment in this thread. hope that helps! 
Thanks again!


----------



## pink_lariat (Oct 20, 2008)

That is so cool~!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

i am amazed !
this is so freeking awsome ... specially when u angry or doing actuall faces.... 
WOW


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 21, 2008)

[email protected]#%** this is fckin awesome!!!


----------



## gubeca (Oct 21, 2008)

wooooooow...that is SO SO SO amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats so funny!!! You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## anjdes (Oct 21, 2008)

You are super talented!!! Awesome!


----------



## mslips (Oct 21, 2008)

oh that is so kool! i love how you did different face expressions and it still showed the emotion, executed very well.


----------



## Sparxx (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG THAT IS AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 excellent job!!!!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

oh wow...and u said u havent done anything like that before...well done!!!!!

LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Nireyna (Oct 22, 2008)

that is absolutely COOL photos )))  great job!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nireyna* 

 
_that is absolutely COOL photos )))  great job!_

 
Thanks, sweetie!  I love your tuts!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 22, 2008)

holy crap that's cool!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Oct 22, 2008)

freaky cool! you did a perfect job!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 22, 2008)

I love it. You look like a doll. and you drew everything out so well and symmetrical.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG!!! I love this!


----------



## ksyusha (Oct 22, 2008)

wow!!!!! so cool and creative!!!


----------



## sixparty (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_OMG! Thats scary! 
Great work
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
OMG YEAH! It totally scared me too! But it's so incredible at the same time!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Oct 22, 2008)

Very creepy and cute!!! Awesome job.


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

OMG..that is really cool. Great job


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

OMG this is so cool!!!


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Oct 23, 2008)

AWESOME!!!

You should post a tut. It's a great idea for halloween makeup.


----------



## kathweezy (Oct 23, 2008)

this is one crazy makeup i love it. ur amazing


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

